
Ask HN: What are some good tech documentaries to watch - mproud
When I’m not at work and just want to chill, but want to see a good story, what are some good tech documentaries to watch? Whether it’s on YouTube or elsewhere, free or paid, I’m open to any tech documentaries you know of.
======
cweiss
Back in the early 1980's, there was a weekly PBS series called The Computer
Chronicles. It was a rundown of tech at the time. Being an older geek, I
remember watching them first-run to learn about shiny new things like
VisiCalc, sound cards and The Internet. Thankfully, folks have managed to
digitize most of the original tapes and it's now on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerChroniclesYT](https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerChroniclesYT)

I've found that going back and watching them has stirred some great nostalgia
and perspective.

------
microwavecamera
Zero Days is a good one to check out. I don't know where you can watch it for
free but it is on Netflix.

[http://www.zerodaysfilm.com/](http://www.zerodaysfilm.com/)

~~~
bradknowles
Yeah, that was a good one.

TLDR: the movie is about Stuxnet and the attack on the Iranian nuclear
enrichment program.

------
verdverm
If you are open to written tales, check out the book ”The Innovators" by
Walter Isaacson

------
northfoxz
Pirates of Silicon Valley. It's classic :)

------
bradknowles
Somehow, the “Show HN” link keeps crashing Octal on my iPad.

But I can tap on the “posts” link and get it to open this page.

Weird.

